# Online reformed radio 2013



## xirtam (Jun 4, 2013)

I did a search but found outdated links. 

Over the past few years I have been listening to Wretched Radio. That only plays one hour and a half and then repeats continuously throughout the day.

Do you have any recommendations for online reformed radio?

I should mention that I frequent Refnet and occasionally Pirate Christian Radio and Redeemer Broadcasting.

I am also aware of Issue, Etc.

Should I be weary of listening to Lutheran Radio and others Lutheran teachings?


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's another source:
http://reformedforum.org/ has a bunch of podcasts that are useful. There's an iOs Android app for it.

May the Lord bless you brother. As your description appears as a "wannabe" Presbyterian I feel it incumbent to also recommend "The Confessing Baptist" podcast: Podcast | The Confessing Baptist to keep my fellow Canadian on the straight and narrow


----------



## xirtam (Jun 5, 2013)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> Here's another source:
> http://reformedforum.org/ has a bunch of podcasts that are useful. There's an iOs Android app for it.
> 
> May the Lord bless you brother. As your description appears as a "wannabe" Presbyterian I feel it incumbent to also recommend "The Confessing Baptist" podcast: Podcast | The Confessing Baptist to keep my fellow Canadian on the straight and narrow



Thank you, Sir. Funny. I'll look into both.

In Christ,


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2013)

I listen to Refnet for forty five minutes on the way to and from work. It's really a blessing, even if there is one teacher on there that often spouts stuff I can't stand. I love the music, many of the teachers, the news broadcats, and so on. But I guess you already know this.


----------



## Reformedfellow (Jun 5, 2013)

Whitehorseinn podcast is also one that I sometimes enjoy tuning into as well.


----------



## A5pointer (Jun 5, 2013)

Seems every time I turn to a local Christian"" station I run into Charles Stanley recycling the same garbage, when I first began exploring I thought he was awesome now I can't get away from him. What are people thinking?


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Jun 5, 2013)

How about getting ITUNES U if you have an I-Phone. You can download full courses from Westminster Theological Seminary, Covenant Seminary and Reformed Theological Seminary. One course will typically give you 24 hours of listening pleasure. 
Also SermonAudio.com is available, but you wont find Charles Stanley there.


----------



## xirtam (Jun 5, 2013)

Jake said:


> I listen to Refnet for forty five minutes on the way to and from work. It's really a blessing, even if there is one teacher on there that often spouts stuff I can't stand. I love the music, many of the teachers, the news broadcats, and so on. But I guess you already know this.



It's true, they are a blessing. I listen to them for a bit each day, as well.


----------



## xirtam (Jun 5, 2013)

A5pointer said:


> Seems every time I turn to a local Christian"" station I run into Charles Stanley recycling the same garbage, when I first began exploring I thought he was awesome now I can't get away from him. What are people thinking?



I saw that his son, Andy, struck out on the doctrine of scripture. Andy Stanley


----------



## xirtam (Jun 5, 2013)

5-Point Baptist said:


> How about getting ITUNES U if you have an I-Phone. You can download full courses from Westminster Theological Seminary, Covenant Seminary and Reformed Theological Seminary. One course will typically give you 24 hours of listening pleasure.
> Also SermonAudio.com is available, but you wont find Charles Stanley there.



I do not have an i-phone. However, I did download a lot of stuff from Covenant Seminary. I'll keep your suggest in mind. I'd like to have a greater mix of music and solid teaching.


----------



## Tim (Jun 5, 2013)

There is RPCNA pastor in California that has a few shows up here:

Theology With An Edge - YouTube

It looks like they gave up the indicated URL, so it is presently only on YouTube.


----------



## jason d (Jun 5, 2013)

Here are some Reformed ones from a 1689 perspective:

Dividing Line: Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White
Narrow Mind (Unchained Radio): The Narrow Mind Podcast Archives – Gene Cook Jr [Audio] | The Confessing Baptist
Confessing Baptist: Podcast | The Confessing Baptist


----------



## xirtam (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you, gentlemen. I forgot to mention James White and Al Mohler's podcasts.


----------



## xirtam (Jun 5, 2013)

What about one with music? I would prefer hymns and classical Christian music, something that we can play in the home while cleaning or having some background.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 5, 2013)

Lutheran Public Radio plays some wonderful hymns(with a stinker, now and then...some of those Concordia choirs make me grit my teeth). 

Classic hymns/ classical church music. No talk, so no worry about overt Lutheran theology(although you will hear distinctly Lutheran hymns, now and then. The music does follow the church year(advent music during advent, etc). 

I love it, have it on almost constantly while working. I'd listen to Refnet more, but I can rarely get it to work on my tablet.

Lutheran Public Radio | Sacred Music for the World


----------



## xirtam (Jun 5, 2013)

Tim said:


> There is RPCNA pastor in California that has a few shows up here:
> 
> Theology With An Edge - YouTube
> 
> It looks like they gave up the indicated URL, so it is presently only on YouTube.



Tim, were you trying to secretly pull me from my Baptist holdings? If so, it somewhat worked with those four videos.


----------



## xirtam (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you, Elizabeth. I was thinking about my lovely wife too as I wrote this post.


----------



## Edward (Jun 5, 2013)

xirtam said:


> Should I be weary of listening to Lutheran Radio



Do you find it tiring?


----------



## xirtam (Jun 6, 2013)

Edward said:


> xirtam said:
> 
> 
> > Should I be weary of listening to Lutheran Radio
> ...



Maybe I was when I wrote that, but in actuality, you just gave me a spelling lesson. Do not tell anyone that I get paid to teach English. 

The lesson for today is that we should not become weary, especially against those of whom we are wary. 

Thank you kind, Sir. 

In Christ,


----------

